# here is my little darling



## Ogni (May 29, 2013)

Caddy with Tischer


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 30, 2013)

Neat, and sooooo easy to park


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 30, 2013)

Prob get under most hight barriers to.


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2013)

*Great picture*

Hi Ogni,

A great Caddy,I had a Caddy for eight years and was looking for the Tischer back to fit it but could not find one at a reasonable price.It would be great to see some more pictures of it. Good luck.

Snowbirds.:wave:







Ogni said:


> Caddy with Tischer


----------



## lotusanne (May 30, 2013)

ws wondering if this was going to be a dog, a baby or a campervan... silly me!:wacko:


----------



## ianontour (May 30, 2013)

Is that Calais aire?


----------



## Ogni (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words

Yes easy to drive and park and does 46mpg
that is with the "house" on the back

You right Calais aire last year on the return trip from Europe


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2013)

Can you still tow with a demountable?


----------



## Ogni (May 30, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Can you still tow with a demountable?



Yes you can, the camperbody is classed as a load on the pickup bed.

If one would extend the towbar past the camperbody then there would be no problem to tow a trailer , as long the total "train"-waight is no more then then vin plate states.

I myself cant se the point as the body can be demounted in 5min and uesd on its own, that leaves the truck to go and see places


----------



## phillybarbour (May 31, 2013)

Love it, what about in interior pic?


----------



## Ogni (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## Robmac (Jun 1, 2013)

Ogni said:


> Yes you can, the camperbody is classed as a load on the pickup bed.
> 
> If one would extend the towbar past the camperbody then there would be no problem to tow a trailer , as long the total "train"-waight is no more then then vin plate states.
> 
> I myself cant se the point as the body can be demounted in 5min and uesd on its own, that leaves the truck to go and see places



I've often looked at demountables and I am surprised that they are not more popular in this country. I am looking at all sorts of options at the moment, including panel vans, chassis cabs to have a box built on the back, and demountables.
The reason I asked about the towbar was because I would like to tow a small boat around with me for the Scottish lochs.

Nice interior pics!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 1, 2013)

i used to have a suntrekker demount on a vw t25. ideal. it fitted nicely on the back yet still left enough room to get at the engine cover . also was a good place for bicycles to travel. where the stepped cut out for normal pickups was is great storage . i often thought about boxing this area as i never used it on a normal one ton pickup. 
should you go for a vw its great as you have big storage under the pickup bed infront of the engine and box . infact its large enough to sleep two people in there. 
great bits of kit demounts .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread prompted me to 'Google' demountables yesterday, and I found this;

NorthStar 700DL Double Cab Demountable Camper 2010 Demountable Camper For Sale | eBay

I was all set to drive up to Notts and see what they would give me against my MH.

Missus said no!:mad1::mad1:


----------

